
Origami Butterfly: Adventures with Flexible PCB - luu
https://lindzey.github.io/blog/2019/11/26/origami-butterfly/
======
Palomides
the advice I've heard on bending traces is to make them as wide as possible.
on a board like this they could be really huge, and would probably be fine
after a few folds.

